# When to expect results for aptitude test? Local 58



## begurk76 (Dec 15, 2011)

Hello, I took the aptitude test for Local 58 here in Detroit on 1-27. Woman who helped administer the test said we would not be notified unless a passing score had been achieved, however NJACT's website states applicants will be notified of pass/fail. Curious if anybody has any insight on this particular Training Centers procedure. Anxiety on how I performed is a real bish. Thanks in advance.


----------

